

Remember Sun’s ROCK? IBM Delivers First Transactional Memory - codedivine
http://insidehpc.com/2011/08/24/remember-suns-rock-ibm-to-deliver-first-transactional-memory/

======
ColinWright
The actual report is here:

[http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4218914/IBM-
plants-t...](http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4218914/IBM-plants-
transactional-memory-in-CPU?cid=NL_Memory&Ecosystem=memory-design)

